# هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2007)

هنالك بعض الأعضاء في جسم الإنسان

لا تفقد الحياة حالا 


وإنما تموت بعد مدة من توقف 


قلب الإنسان عن النبض مثلا



المخ بعد 10 دقائق


عضلات القلب 20 دقيقة


العينان 30 دقيقة


ألأذنان 10 دقائق


عضلات الذراعين 4 ساعات


عضلات الرجلين 4 ساعات


العظام ثلاثة ايام


والجلد خمسة ايام




منقوووووووووول​


----------



## the servant (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,

الحقيقة من صغرناا ونحن نسمع عن موت فلان"اكلينيكيا"وكبرنا ونحن مازلنا نسمع هذة الكلمة
ولكننا لم نكن نعلم ماهيتها او ماتشير الية 

اعتقد ان كل الاعضاء يمكن ان تكون لها تاثير اقل من تأثير موت المخ

ما معنى موت المخ ، وما هى علاماته ؟​ 

المقصود بموت المخ هو توقف المخ تماما عن العمل نتيجة تدمير خلاياه تدميرا كاملا فقد يتوقف المخ عن العمل لفترة مؤقته مثل حالات الغيبوبو ، او تتوقف بعض وظائفه ولكن هذا لا يعنى موت المخ ، لقد وضع الاطباء علامات اكلينيكية يمكن بها اعلان موت المخ ، ومن اشهر هذه العلامات ما وضعته كلية الطب بجامعة هارفارد الامريكية التى تسمى معايير هافرارد لتحديد وفاة المخ ، وهى تشمل ان يعلن الكشف الطبى على المريض الآتى : 

1 – عدم الاحساس او الادراك . 

2 – عدم الاستجابة للمؤثرات . 

3 – عدم وجود اى حركات تلقائية ، ومنها التنفس التلقائى . 

4 – عدم وجود اى فعل انعكاسى . 

5 – ان تكون هذه العلامات مستمرة لمدة لا تقل عن 24 ساعة . 

6 - ان يتم تأكيد نتائج الكشف الاكلينيكى برسم المخ الذى يظهر باستمرار عدم وجود ايه وظائف للمخ خلال فترة 24ساعة . 

لقد وجدت هذه المعايير قبولا فى الاوساط الطبية واعتبر وجودها دليلا قاطعا على توقف المخ تماما ونهائيا عن العمل بسبب تدمير خلاياه ، واعتبر  الاطباء انها سبب قاطع لاعلان وفاة المريض . 

* لا يفوتنا ان نذكر ان هناك فرقا بين موت المخ " بمعنى توقف جميع وظائفه " وفقدان العقل فالانسان الذى يفقد عقله هو كائن حى فقد بعض وظائف المخ ولكن ليس كلها فهو لا يزال يدرك ، ويحس ، ويتحرك ، ويتنفس .

رب المجد يبارك خدمتك موضوع رائع


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,
> 
> الحقيقة من صغرناا ونحن نسمع عن موت فلان"اكلينيكيا"وكبرنا ونحن مازلنا نسمع هذة الكلمة
> ولكننا لم نكن نعلم ماهيتها او ماتشير الية
> ...





شكرااااااااا على المشاركه الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*

ميرسي يا كاندي على المعلومات ما كنتش اعرفها بالتفصيل ده :Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:

واحب كمان اشكر frai على مداخلته المفيدة...:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*



Joyful Song قال:


> ميرسي يا كاندي على المعلومات ما كنتش اعرفها بالتفصيل ده :Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:
> 
> واحب كمان اشكر frai على مداخلته المفيدة...:yahoo::yahoo:​



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## ra.mi62 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*

ياااااااااااااة معلومات غريبة

يعنى ممكن الميت يسمعنا و يشوفنا بعد 10 دقايق من موتة ؟

ميرسى يا كاندى موضوع خطيييييييييييير


----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*



ra.mi62 قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ياااااااااااااة معلومات غريبة
> 
> يعنى ممكن الميت يسمعنا و يشوفنا بعد 10 دقايق من موتة ؟
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندى موضوع خطيييييييييييير




شكرااااااااااا يا اجمل فراشه لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*

معلومات مفيدة
تسلمي يا كاندي ....


----------



## fouadkerolous (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*

بسم الله القوى 
 شكرا على المعلومات والرب يعض تعبك شكرا يا كندى


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*



Ramzi قال:


> معلومات مفيدة
> تسلمي يا كاندي ....




شكرااااااا لمشاركتك يا رمزى​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تموت جميع أعضاء جسم الإنسان عند الموت حالا ؟؟؟*



fouadkerolous قال:


> بسم الله القوى
> شكرا على المعلومات والرب يعض تعبك شكرا يا كندى



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------

